# First time grower w/sick babies  SEE PICS



## Rdrose (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm so happy to have found this site and forum.   Sure hope you can help me diagnose the problem.  I have 4 plants that have been doing wonderfully up until 3 days ago.   I recently transplanted them into  2.5 gallon pots from their original homes of perlite/vermiculite only.  The pots are filled w/2/3 SuperSoil and 1/3 perlite/vermiculite mixture and added some humus/fish emulsion to the soil.  

The leaves on one of them (the worst one  ) went limp before I started the transplant process, in fact, that is what caused me to decide to transplant them immediately, thought maybe they were rootbound in their little 4" pots of vermiculite/perlite...now the leaves on that plant are turning brown as you can see from the pics.  The others have started curling up at the edges and turning a brown/rust color.  

The new growth is still in good condition, green and healthy looking, so that does give me some hope.  I have checked the plants very carefully for spider mites, no signs that my inexperienced eyes can see.  

From reading the other posts on here, I'm thinking it is either too much sun (out in the garden w/the tomatoes, pepers and corn) or possibly nute burn.  

Please take a look at the pics I've posted and give me your thoughts, if you would.  Thank you!  D.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Yup sure does look like nute burn. Might wanna give them ladies a nice flush of plain water.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 12, 2007)

I would also check the PH of the soil. you can use PH test strips in the auqurium section at the store. When flushing just check the run off and should give you a accurate reading.
Weed can never have too much sun.


----------



## Rdrose (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you both for you input, I gave them a flush this morning...and will be keeping a close eye on them for a few days...I wasn't able to get to town for Ph test strips :farm: ...but if I see that they are not progressing well soon, I will do that, too.  Three of the four is looking better than it did yesterday, and I still have hopes for the one that is the worst, since there is a lot of new growth coming out on it...  

Again, thank you both for taking the time to answer my request.  
D


----------



## Rdrose (Jul 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of the babies...although I believe we can refer to them as adolescents at this point...lol.  They have come along very nicelysince the over fertilizing about 4 weeks ago.

I had a friend over and he says he thinks I need to clip the tips of the branches and maybe top the plants, although I am not so sure I agree, so I am bringing the question to you all.

In these pics you will see that I did top one of the plants, we had it in a pot in our garden between the corn rows, and it wasn't getting enough sun, so it really shot up to reach for some light.  Lots of stem, but not many leaves, branches.  I was surprised to discover that the main stem was hollow.

We have moved all of them to a place of their own and they are doing beautifully, lots of new growth, leaves coming out everywhere, I give them about 1/2 strength fertilizer once per week.  No signs of flowers or buds, yet, although I am not really all that sure of what to look for in that arena.

I realize that they need to get less light in order for the budding/flowering process to start, so if I want to continue to grow them outdoors, this may take until October or November I'm thinking...thoughts appreciated on that...  

On the other hand, if I want it to happen before that time, (or before we go away for two weeks in September), I'm thinking that I may have to bring them inside into a darkened room...thoughts anyone?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2007)

i am new here too, am kinda sure i understand that plants need a 12/12 hour day to start to bud, so taking them inside to a dark room, to force budding is the way to go, from what i read anyway.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 13, 2007)

Did you take a clone from the plant in the first picture?


----------



## Rdrose (Jul 14, 2007)

No, I did not take a clone...interesting question...do you ask because you recommend it, and if so, I'm curious what you see that caused you to ask...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, the reason I asked is because it looks as a branch/stalk has been cut off. In the attached picture I circled where it looks to have been cut and put a line where it looks like a branch should have been.


----------



## Rdrose (Jul 15, 2007)

Ohhh...no that was where I had to 'top' it cause it had grown much too tall for it's space.  It was trying to reach for the sun when it was growing in between the corn stalks.


----------



## Rdrose (Jul 15, 2007)

I didn't want to clone it when I didn't know if it is a male or female plant.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2007)

WoW,
 This is an interesting one. My first thoughts are that they need to get vegged up, second thought for you is when moving from just about anywhere including an outdoor move, you must remember that it really is a case of shock for plants to endure. Always try to give a little shade for the first couple of days following a move.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 15, 2007)

i have always been under the impression that plants grown outdoors should stay outdoors, you never know what kind of critters your bringing inside where they will thrive.
topping is a good idea as you then have 2 colas at flowering, if you top again you`ll have 4 colas, and so on. some ppl don`t top as they like to see the 1 big cola instead of lots of little ones.
anything over 8 hours of total darkness will induce flower i believe. if you want to begin flower ASAP, then put a bin-bag/black bag over your gals for 12 hours and remove when it`s time for your light cycle  for 12 hours. even a barrel over them will create total darkness.
after around 1 week of this "darkness" sex will become apparent and you can chop the males:hitchair: .
good  luck, hope it works out for ya


----------



## Growdude (Jul 15, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> I didn't want to clone it when I didn't know if it is a male or female plant.


 
Take the clones and put them in 12/12 right off the start and the clone will sex and tell you what the sex of the plant.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> Ohhh...no that was where I had to 'top' it cause it had grown much too tall for it's space.  It was trying to reach for the sun when it was growing in between the corn stalks.



lol. That's not topping. It looks like you chopped the the main stalk which mean you will have no new growth, just what the side branches do. You will also not have a main cola.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 15, 2007)

that is topping, she won`t have a main cola but she`ll have 2 good sized ones instead.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 15, 2007)

Take a closer look, Shuggy. That isn't topped. It looks like the top couple of inches was snipped off with scissors. I could be mistaken. The top branch (to the right) is just a branch. It's not dual stems coming out of the top and if it is one of the dual stems, the other stem has been chopped off. If its a female it wont have top cola's at all. It will only have what the side branches produce.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 16, 2007)

my bad man , yeah dude you`ve chopped off half your gal there.
she`ll survive though, and she looks good. in a weird sort of way


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 21, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> lol. That's not topping. It looks like you chopped the the main stalk which mean you will have no new growth, just what the side branches do. You will also not have a main cola.



Sorry I didn't get back to this thread before now...I really appreciated and had fun reading all of your comments, though.  

LOL...you're right, Sticky and Shuggy, but I had to move the plants into a more sheltered area with shade cloth as a roof so they were out of sight of any company that might come visitin'... :fly:

It turned out that they loved their new digs...the one plant that I chopped (in my inexperience as a grower!) turned out, to be a male.  But the other 3 were all girls!!  Very exciting!!    So, I do have colas!!! :woohoo: 

After I discovered the male (early-July)... I decided I wanted to have some seeds for growing next year and didn't want to have to order again from Holland (White Widow)...soooo...I separated the smallest of my ladies and the male (both flowering) and took them to a totally separate area to let them mate, so to speak...   ...after they spent a couple of week or so together I noticed the female plant had little "seeds" starting where her flowers were...real tiny at first, but I definitely knew they were seeds...pollination was complete.   I then gave the male plant to a friend who was desperate for some smoke    and I now have a female with seeds and two unpollinated females that are flowering like crazy...IMHO...

I believe I will be harvesting in a day or two, I was looking thru my litte Radio shack microscope and the flowers are beginning to turn reddish/amver, only visible thru the Radio Shack microscope, not with the naked eye.  (I wish I had some pics of my lovely ladies to post for you all, but unfortunately, I cannot find my camera!!! ) :hairpull: 

One concern I have is that all of the large fan leaves are turning yellow and falling off, I read that sometimes when the are flowering heavily, that can happen.  I considered adding some iron or nitrogen, but this late in the game, I don't think it will do much good...I'll let you know what kind of yield I get in a couple of weeks or so...Thanks everyone for your input, even though I kinda dropped off there for awhile...  


Some things I noticed/learned during this grow that may be helpful for other newbies:  (White Widow seeds from Holland, don't recall the company name)

1) be very careful when fertizing your seedlings and young plants, I would have had more plants then I did if I hadn't over-fertilized them and killed 6 of the ten seedlings.

2) Putting the shade cloth (light in color, not the darker black or green ones) over them and around them seemed to create an environment that put them into flower much sooner than they would have if they had been kept completely in the light. 

3) I would have started them on an organic fertilizer much earlier in the game since organic growing is definitely my preference in everything I grow and they really started looking beautiful once I did.

4) E. B. Stone is the fertilizer I used and I would use again, it not only fertilizes but it adds all those necessary little microorganisms to the soil so I was feeding the soil and not just the plants.

5) Those little $10 microscopes I read about in another thread are very, very cool to look at your flowers and the surrounding leaves with, all the little THC crystals look to me like hundreds of little frozen water droplets but if you touch them, they are sticky...awesome to look at!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

> I believe I will be harvesting in a day or two, I was looking thru my litte Radio shack microscope and the flowers are beginning to turn reddish/amver, only visible thru the Radio Shack microscope, not with the naked eye



DO NOT harvest using the colour of the flower pistels, harvest on the colour of the trichicomes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 21, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> DO NOT harvest using the colour of the flower pistels, harvest on the colour of the trichicomes
> 
> 
> Hippy


Ahhhh...thank you...thank you...thank you for making that distinction for me, Hippy!!  Guess harvest time is going to be a little further down the road...but not too far, I hope...is there anyway to help them along a little in the process?  We are going to be out of town for a couple of weeks in mid September and we don't have a 'babysitter'. :watchplant:


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2007)

Harvesting guide...


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 21, 2007)

Hick, thanks for directing me to the Harvesting Guide.  I found it fascinating!  Makes me want to take my little magnifier back outside and spend some time observing that beautiful world of trichomes and calyxes.  :watchplant: 

I took some pics of the plants with my cell phone, but can't figure out if there is a way to transfer the pics to the computer...geesh...I wish we could find our camera!!   

If I want to take a sample to see how I like it at this point, would I go about it by just drying it and using it without the curing (in the interest of saving time), without concern for the possible harshness...?  Drose


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2007)

> If I want to take a sample to see how I like it at this point, would I go about it by just drying it and using it without the curing (in the interest of saving time), without concern for the possible harshness...? Drose


...'quick drying' wil give you a "general" idea of the products quality, but it has  been said that a proper cure can/will increase potency.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll let you all know the results of my research... 

BTW, is there a particular location on a plant that is best to take a sample?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 22, 2007)

it`s good to let your gals become "N" defficient close to the completion of flower, improves flavour. 2 cents n that...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2007)

Hick
i hear ya  

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 22, 2007)

Okay...Believe it or not, my little sample of bud was dry enough to try today!!  Mmmmm...very nice stuff.  

No harshness in the 1 1/2 hits I got from it.  I smoked it in an old corn cob pipe I have, was afraid it would get lost in anything else.  :bongin:

And the effects were a very mellow, cerebral high, which seemed to envelope my whole body...there was with just a touch of some couch lock, ...LOL!  Just the way I like it!  Very enjoyable... :fly: 

I may have to experiment with the other little bud tomorrow, it's a little bigger.  All in the name of research, of course!     

Granted it was only a very small amount but I started at 1:00 pm and it lasted til about 3:00, then started tapering off....it's 5:00 now and I am able to finish the pot of soup I was going to start just before the experiment began... 

I think I've got some gooood stuff!!  :clap: :yay:


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2007)

hmm...seems like a "general consensus"..the *BEST* is _always_ your own...
Congrats!!!


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, but, Hick, *mine* is different....      LOLOL!!


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

The girls are starting to show more cloudiness in the trichomes, and I think maybe a touch of some amber coloration in some... :hubba: Aren't trichomes beautiful when magnified!!  I'm going to start planning my Harvest for early next week.  I'll keep ya posted.

Still can't find the darned camera!!  I went to check out the digital cameras at the Long's and they require you to return the camera to them for 'processing' on their computer...   So that's out.  

I'll bet it's at my brother's house and they just aren't looking good enough.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 24, 2007)

RDrose , if you have , SMS something like that  on your phone , you can send pictures threw  to your E-mail address , i can my phone , just thought you may have the same capability ..


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

I have some great pics on my phone, but when I attempted to e-mail them to myself, it wouldn't work.  Which is probably good. 'cause I read that it can get expensive to send pics via cell phone e-mail.


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 25, 2007)

Figured out the cell phone e-mail and pics are posted at:  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=141758&posted=1#post141758


Since they aren't really 'sick' anymore...I put them under Growing Marijuana Outdoors.


----------

